# Monday is my Priuses spa day



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I always use Monday to give my Prius a wash and vacuum.
In addition I change my Christmas tree air freshener and go over the interior with armor all.
The car wash I use has a change machine and I make sure I have a minimum of 20 singles.
This week Lyft has no challenges so my game plan for the week is to drive in my favorite area and sign off as soon as I accept my ride.
In 2021 you cannot play catch up so getting week off to a good start is crucial.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Love your enthusiasm, but Armor All? The nasty shiny stuff that attracts each and every dust particle in the vicinity. Ugghhh... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Love your enthusiasm, but Armor All? The nasty shiny stuff that attracts each and every dust particle in the vicinity. Ugghhh... 🤦‍♂️


This stuff I got in AutoZone and has antibacterial in it.
It's not the stuff you buy at the car wash.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmm, I only wash the exterior once a month or so. Saving time and money!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Hmm, I only wash the exterior once a month or so. Saving time and money!


Yes I think the interior is more important.
When I fill up I always use the squeegee on the glass.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes I think the interior is more important.
> When I fill up I always use the squeegee on the glass.


It's a Prius, just squeegee the whole thing, it'll be an improvement


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> It's a Prius, just squeegee the whole thing, it'll be an improvement


Why are you hating on the Prius ?
She has 373 thousand miles on her and still going strong !


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Why are you hating on the Prius ?
> She has 373 thousand miles on her and still going strong !


Perfect car to ride share in, keeps them costs down!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Perfect car to ride share in, keeps them costs down!


Absolutely !!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> It's a Prius, just squeegee the whole thing, it'll be an improvement


Paradoxically, being a shitbox does not preclude a car from being a great rideshare vehicle. I currently run a Yaris, which is even worse than a Prius. I hate it. But, it's a wonderful car for Uberlyft. It costs peanuts to run, doesn't break down and will be good for hundreds of thousands of miles.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Why are you hating on the Prius ?
> She has 373 thousand miles on her and still going strong !


08 Prius
512k miles 💪😎


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 08 Prius
> 512k miles 💪😎


WOW !!!
Incredible !!!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> WOW !!!
> Incredible !!!!


Awesome car.
Has been very profitable from the first week of ownership 4.5 years ago!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Awesome car.
> Has been very profitable from the first week of ownership 4.5 years ago!


Same with mine !!!
Bought it brand new July 2021 !
Never one regret !!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Bought it brand new July 2021 !


....and you have 373k mikes on it, already???


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> ....and you have 373k mikes on it, already???


Yes plus I took a year off for Covid !
I was averaging 100 thousand miles a year.
10 thousand a month.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes plus I took a year off for Covid !
> I was averaging 100 thousand miles a year.
> 10 thousand a month.


Something is off - July 2021 purchase date and 320k miles? 😐


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Something is off - July 2021 purchase date and 320k miles? 😐


Come on now... Just a minor detail. 😁


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Something is off - July 2021 purchase date and 320k miles? 😐


July 2017


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> July 2017


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Why are you hating on the Prius ?
> She has 373 thousand miles on her and still going strong !


With proper care, I can get 500k out of anything, big deal. It’s still a POS vehicle.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

BTW, telling me something “runs strong” doesn’t me shizzle. I’ve been a pax in vehicles that “ran strong”, had high miles and needed tons of work. Wife and I were picked up in a Black SUV one night, looked great, sounded great, comfy seats, couldn’t get above 60 mph due to a horrible vibration, then he put the brakes on, it vibrated worse. Got picked up in an Elantra one afternoon, looked clean, odometer read 260k, I got seasick from the worn out shocks/struts and almost puked from the exhaust leak. I love the airport Prius trips with pax holding luggage on their laps, if it works for you, so be it, but it’s a joke of a car.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> It’s still a POS vehicle


Hmmmm....let's see:

45 mpg
Only $250 in mechanical repairs (excluding routine maintenance) over 4.5 years, and 500k miles.
Paid $2300 for it.
You're absolutely correct, @Frontier Guy. It's a POS vehicle. Especially, when it makes me 70k+ dollars per year!
So I gotta' ask, have you always been "gifted?" 😐


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Hmmmm....let's see:
> 
> 45 mpg
> Only $250 in mechanical repairs (excluding routine maintenance) over 4.5 years, and 500k miles.
> ...


Unbelievable story especially the purchase price.
These vehicles are amazing.
Most drivers are 99.9 % in favor of them and have facts like yours to back them up.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Unbelievable story especially the purchase price.
> These vehicles are amazing.
> Most drivers are 99.9 % in favor of them and have facts like yours to back them up.


Aabsolutely. My research prior to acquiring a Prius has proved to be true. Simply put, it is the best used vehicle to purchase for RS use. Even with over 500k miles on it, my Prius runs like a new vehicle. The ROI has been incredible. Although I cannot speak for every driver, my goal is to maximize my profitability, each and every time I turn on the app. My Prius does just that!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Hmmmm....let's see:
> 
> 45 mpg
> Only $250 in mechanical repairs (excluding routine maintenance) over 4.5 years, and 500k miles.
> ...


YAWN, $250 in repairs over 500k, I call BS until I see a detailed history of actual repair records and what you define as “routine” because that puts you as a miracle vehicle, with a lower repair history and cost per mile than an EV.

In fact, that puts your costs as a record even better than Toyota claims


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Aabsolutely. My research prior to acquiring a Prius has proved to be true. Simply put, it is the best used vehicle to purchase for RS use. Even with over 500k miles on it, my Prius runs like a new vehicle. The ROI has been incredible. Although I cannot speak for every driver, my goal is to maximize my profitability, each and every time I turn on the app. My Prius does just that!


I did my research like you and everything kept coming back Prius.
My first year I drove my 2009 Camary ( 280 thousand miles on it and still my back up car ).
As a full time driver my savings on gas paid my monthly payment.
The IRS gives us 56 cents a mile regardless of weather you get 50 MPG or 14 MPG.
So I benefited there as well.
The comfort and storage on my Prius is the same as my Camary.
My passengers love it and I get compliments all the time.
Anyone who does Rideshare full time should consider one.
I don't see a single down side.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I find it incredibly difficult to believe you get compliments and love for driving a Prius, because honestly, I’m sure most would agree, we routinely get thanks for not driving a Prius.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I've owned 4 prii. They are definitely the darling of RS. They are little workhorses. Only thing I find off-putting is the oil burnoff an cabin noise gets up there but those are definitely not game breakers


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> I find it incredibly difficult to believe you get compliments and love for driving a Prius, because honestly, I’m sure most would agree, we routinely get thanks for not driving a Prius.


This is a Prius ?
I love the dashboard very futuristic.
This car looks like a rocket.
You have 370 miles it looks brand new.
It is way bigger inside then it looks.
You get 50 MPG ?
I could go on and on.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I've owned 4 prii. They are definitely the darling of RS. They are little workhorses. Only thing I find off-putting is the oil burnoff an cabin noise gets up there but those are definitely not game breakers


I have a gen 3 2017 and have not experienced the oil issue.
The noise I totally agree with.
My 2017 is not great in snow.
My sensors freeze up and it interferes with lane departure warnings.
The camera also freezes which effects the self breaking and break alerts.
I never lose my blind spot recognition which is vital to me.
So driving in Northeast there might be 4 days in Winter when I just shut it down.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have a gen 3 2017 and have not experienced the oil issue.
> The noise I totally agree with.
> My 2017 is not great in snow.
> My sensors freeze up and it interferes with lane departure warnings.
> ...


Nice. Yup here in the southwest I have more issues with AC an road debris. Every prii I've owned are 8 to10 years old with 100k already on them. I run them HARD with new oil every 5 to 6 k. I must add oil between though once I hit 200k on the engine. It's alot more expensive with this new administration. They seem too hate the middle class.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I brought an 08 body battery good. Fully dealer maintenance. At Toyota. I brought to make cash . 308k so clean. All were afraid of the miles. I made like $500 on it. Should have kept it. Toyota quality. Got a highlander. New leased Santa fe. Thank god for leasing Korean cars are not toyota and Honda's period.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I brought an 08 body battery good. Fully dealer maintenance. At Toyota. I brought to make cash . 308k so clean. All were afraid of the miles. I made like $500 on it. Should have kept it. Toyota quality. Got a highlander. New leased Santa fe. Thank god for leasing Korean cars are not toyota and Honda's period.


When you lease can you use mileage deduction on tax returns ?


Soldiering said:


> Nice. Yup here in the southwest I have more issues with AC an road debris. Every prii I've owned are 8 to10 years old with 100k already on them. I run them HARD with new oil every 5 to 6 k. I must add oil between though once I hit 200k on the engine. It's alot more expensive with this new administration. They seem too hate the middle class.


I just had my AC Evap system done at the dealership last oil and filter change.
They switched out my cabin filter as well.
Different climates have different challenges for sure.
I also drive my Prius hard. I get 50 mpg no matter how I drive it.
So no coasting down hills for me. I have also never used the EV mode.
I have litterly used it everyday since July 2017 and I think that's what hybrids are built for.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> we routinely get thanks for not driving a Prius.


By whom, the oil companies?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> By whom, the oil companies?


LOL I'm sure


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Aabsolutely. My research prior to acquiring a Prius has proved to be true. Simply put, it is the best used vehicle to purchase for RS use. Even with over 500k miles on it, my Prius runs like a new vehicle. The ROI has been incredible. Although I cannot speak for every driver, my goal is to maximize my profitability, each and every time I turn on the app. My Prius does just that!


Your prius has 500k on it? holy shit! what year is it, and have you had it since new?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Your prius has 500k on it? holy shit! what year is it, and have you had it since new?


2008
Bought 4.5 years ago with 200k miles on it already for $2300.
The Gen 2 Prius (2004-2009) is simply an amazing vehicle! 😀


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 2008
> Bought 4.5 years ago with 200k miles on it already for $2300.
> The Gen 2 Prius (2004-2009) is simply an amazing vehicle! 😀


Okay, that makes a little more sense. So you drive 60-70k miles a year, like me.

WE BE ROAD DOGS YO!

Are you still on the original hybrid batteries?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ted I had a used 08 to sell. Was earning xtra of buying and selling 308 k on an 08 all dealer serviced. What a dumb shit I was to sell it. Just got over 2k for it with a good battery. Car needed nothing. These cars are great


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> This is a Prius ?
> I love the dashboard very futuristic.
> This car looks like a rocket.
> You have 370 miles it looks brand new.
> ...


Glad it works for you, it's still a POS. It's called an opinion, my further opinion, until I see a spreadsheet of every expense on the vehicle since day one of purchase, I call BS on your claims, following your claim, other than gas or oil changes, in 370K miles, you've not replaced the battery, not replaced tires or brakes (both of which do not count as routine repairs) or had any other issues. Based on those claim, you drive the most reliable, repair free, cheapest vehicle on the planet, even cheaper to operate than an EV or a bicycle.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Ted I had a used 08 to sell. Was earning xtra of buying and selling 308 k on an 08 all dealer serviced. What a dumb shit I was to sell it. Just got over 2k for it with a good battery. Car needed nothing. These cars are great


I don't doubt Toyota reliability at all... but I don't want a Prius. My Honda Accord hybrid is the smallest car I would ever want to drive. I'm very leggy and I am in my car for 12+ hours at a time, I want my room and comfort. If you can ride in it comfortably, go for it. I got nothing bad to say about a prius, but it's just not a good fit for me. And yes, i've driven them. Honestly I would drive something even bigger than my accord like a CRV or Pilot, but shitty gas mileage and I don't like the handling on large vehicles. The accord for me is a sweet spot. And I get 42-44mpg average, so that's pretty good.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Okay, that makes a little more sense. So you drive 60-70k miles a year, like me.
> 
> WE BE ROAD DOGS YO!
> 
> Are you still on the original hybrid batteries?


Yup. Drive about that each year, give or take. Yes, original hybrid battery, as far as I know!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yup. Drive about that each year, give or take. Yes, original hybrid battery, as far as I know!


Wow!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> you drive the most reliable, repair free, cheapest vehicle on the planet, even cheaper to operate than an EV or a bicycle.


Finally, now you get it!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi ted I used to work for toyota . They got speed and room. Camry is a better choice..like accord. I leased 
My wife a Korean suv. Thank god I leased it. Honda and Toyota is the best value for you money
Overseas in asia when I go. They command a premium price. As per nissan. Mitsubishi. Madza..thier cheaper.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Glad it works for you, it's still a POS. It's called an opinion, my further opinion, until I see a spreadsheet of every expense on the vehicle since day one of purchase, I call BS on your claims, following your claim, other than gas or oil changes, in 370K miles, you've not replaced the battery, not replaced tires or brakes (both of which do not count as routine repairs) or had any other issues. Based on those claim, you drive the most reliable, repair free, cheapest vehicle on the planet, even cheaper to operate than an EV or a bicycle.


If you follow my posts I have addressed and detailed all of those issues.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> I don't doubt Toyota reliability at all... but I don't want a Prius. My Honda Accord hybrid is the smallest car I would ever want to drive. I'm very leggy and I am in my car for 12+ hours at a time, I want my room and comfort. If you can ride in it comfortably, go for it. I got nothing bad to say about a prius, but it's just not a good fit for me. And yes, i've driven them. Honestly I would drive something even bigger than my accord like a CRV or Pilot, but shitty gas mileage and I don't like the handling on large vehicles. The accord for me is a sweet spot. And I get 42-44mpg average, so that's pretty good.


Mine is a 3rd Generation and for me it's very comfortable with amble leg and head room.
Before I bought it I sat in the rear seat to make sure my passengers would be comfortable.
The luggage space with the fold down split rear seat is amazing.
I really don't feel I or my passengers are sacrificing comfort in any way.


----------

